# My first TT 2017 Roadster



## Curlytoppz (Sep 27, 2021)

Hi 👋
My name is Lyn and I am from Nottingham. 

I have been wanting a TT roadster for years but have been put off by the issues reported with the roof. I have gone ahead and jumped with both feet into purchasing a 2017 model and am in love already!

I previously had an MR2 roadster and cleaning the drains was easy.








Have done a lot of reading on this forum but can’t find pics of how to clean the drains and drip tray. Any pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Lyn, Welcome , good looking roadster, Enjoy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lyn, Welcome to the TTF.
This should help.
Roadster hood drainage tubes blocked.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Curlytoppz (Sep 27, 2021)

Thank you for the welcome 😊 and thank you for the link. I will check it out now.


----------



## Curlytoppz (Sep 27, 2021)

Feel more confused than ever now as each link takes you to a page with other links and it looks like there is drainage to be checked at the front and the rear? Do you really have to take the seat panels off to check for leaves and gunk in the drain? Is there anything under the car which needs to cleaned out regularly? Sorry for so many questions.


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi Lyn
Nice! 👍 I have the same in white
I had a problem with water in the boot lid coming in from the spoiler seal and after a very dubious encounter with Liverpool Audi I sorted it my self with a little wipe of transparent silicone
Enjoy the car, top down heated seats on fresh February wind in the hair


----------



## Curlytoppz (Sep 27, 2021)

They are amazing cars, I am very impressed already. I think the drains must be ok as we have had so much rain and no sloshing to be heard. Fingers crossed. I will keep that trick in mind if I have any issues with water coming into the boot. I have a feeling I may never have any money again now I have bought this car but I love her already. Hope to see you on a meet with your white.


----------



## billmil (Jan 27, 2021)




----------

